# Share your addictions and minor things you just HAVE to do



## Compaq (Nov 3, 2011)

- always have a series to watch - currently: the office, friends, dexter, how i met your mother
- rip of nails... I don't bite them, and don't clip them, but use my thumb to make small indentation (in lack of a better word), and start rip from there. I've tried saving (for my guitar playing), but after two weeks I'm actually a wreck!
- when I get a glass of water, I always throw out the first full glass and start drinking on the second
- have a cushion on my lap when sitting in the living room chair or sofa
- flick my fingers, or play drums on stuff
- touch things to see if it feels the way I imagined (does not apply to human body parts... I have a decent social intelligence)
- should my right feet sweep the ground when walking, I must sweep the left foot as well to balance out. Should my left foot sweep harder, then I balance it out with a soft sweep with right foot. This can take some while until it feels well-balanced, and really takes some thinking...
- always coffee powder in cup *before* the water.. important!
- chocolate powder in the glass *after* the milk
- mark my Ts and dot my Is just after writing them, I just can't wait until I'm done with the word.
- somehow I like to quarrel, but it's not an important need of mine
- I fold the toilet paper.... *anything else is just gross *


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

Hmmmm

I never put all of the Kraft Dinner noodles from the box into the pot, it's cheesier that way.

I wash off my ice cubes.

I use baby wipes instead of toilet paper.

I never answer my phone, if you leave a message I will text you back.

I giggle every time I tell my last name to people just so they know it's okay if they giggle too 

I have to sleep with a pillow between my knees.

I have to watch the Vampire Diaries, my guilty pleasure.

I won't step on the cracks in the sidewalk.

I hit snooze for half an hour so I have to set my alarm half an hour early.

Every time I am in a car I have my seatbelt on, even if the car is not started.

I will taste almost anything that is blue. 

I will NOT share my french fries.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 3, 2011)

When walking from room to room, I make a conscious effort to take an even amount of steps in each room.  Never an odd amount in any one room.  If it's going to work out into an odd number I'll drag/tap my toe nonchalantly on one of the steps to cheat and make it even.


----------



## camz (Nov 3, 2011)

Bent,  weez all nuts like that!


I'm addicted to costco chocolate covered raisins. Close second is Reese's peanut butter cups.

I'm a wannabee pro surfer...for life. so I have all the posters, magazines, books, and movies that I can think off.

I sleep talk and have had conversations with my wife who mocks me about that.

I will eat Carnitas tacos till I die of gluttony if I don't stop myself. 

I drink vinegar straight from the bottle...lol

My kid's are my best friends, even though I have buddies.

I have a broken wrist when I went through a window, and didn't know it was broken until 3 years later...it clicks! - I like hearing the clicks so I flick it all the time.

I have a collection of Academy Award movies for best picture since my year of birth.

Also, I crack my knuckles before I start typing. 

Great thread.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 3, 2011)

I like turtles.
I like prime numbers and whenever setting volume on the tv try to keep it at one.
Things around me need to be in their correct place according to my sense of Feng shui.
I count how many retards I have to pass to get home every day. 
I can't stand dirty eyeglasses.

Oh, MissCream, I add cheese to my mac'n'cheese


----------



## camz (Nov 3, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> *I count how many retards I have to pass to get home every day.*



You're killin me dude


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2011)

I pop all my knuckles and both of my elbows when I am finally ready to go to sleep...

I love to drink water from bottles that have frozen water in the bottom, or even better, a big tall cylinder of ice; my favorite is a Talking Rain 1.5 litre bottle with about 40% ice and 60% water...

I always rinse the shampoo from my hair with cool water, never hot water.

I will never drink the last inch of coffee,latte,breve, or espresso from a cup...


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

Lord, I'm all KINDS of crazy.

I'm addicted to the internet... so now that I have an iPhone it's even worse.  If I hear a notification I can't NOT check it.  Even if I don't respond to whatever the notification is telling me, I still have to at LEAST see what it says.

I "swallow air" when I'm hungry.  I don't know what else to call it... or really how to describe it... but I always manage to give myself gas if I don't eat soon after I realize I'm hungry.  Not SMELLY gas... cause it's just actually *air*... but still.    I don't know when or why I started that... 

If I have headphones on and a quicker song comes on it's really hard for me to walk off-beat.

I, too, fold toilet paper.

I wash my apples with dish soap.

Speaking of Apples... I like apples and not apple juice... apple pie is just okay from time to time.

I hate cranberries but love cranberry juice.  I'm not a fan of any sort of deli meat (aside from Turkey) in a "normal sandwich" but I love it in the form of a sub or hoagie.

I hate eating meat ON the bone, but I'll eat boneless meat until I stuff myself silly.

If I have to eat meat on the bone, I won't eat it down TO the bone.

I can't stand sticky/mess hands or mouth while eating... even if it's something that's expected to be messy... I wipe both my hands and mouth after every bite of something messy.  I go through a lot of napkins.  

I hate people looking at me when I'm brushing my teeth.

I hate watching other people brush their teeth.

I wrap a fresh wad of toilet paper around the head of my toothbrush when I'm done with it.  Why don't I just use a toothbrush case?  They gross me out...

EDIT:  Breaking Bad.  I'm grossly addicted to Breaking Bad.


----------



## cccott3 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sanitize my hands like crazy! Every time I touch money, gas pump, grocery basket, menu, shake someones hand..

I'm can't stand clutter and often throw away things that I need later (husband hates this)

I have ocular migraines that suck a$$!!!!

I love zebra print, BIG hair,  twilight saga,  clean sheets, sour candy, zebra cakes with milk and my favorite smell would have to be my baby after his bath when he is all lotioned up


----------



## mishele (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh boy....lol
I can crack like every knuckle in my hand...lol 

I crack my toes before bed at night

Hate leftovers

When I can't sleep at night.....I start counting to 100 in my head if I hesitate at all I have to start over....lol

I'm a game junky. I used to play Call Of Duty like 3 hours a day. We have 2 PS3s so hubby and I can play at the same time..lol

I tuck my little Yorkie in his bed at night. That's right I pull a blanket over him....lol

Can't sleep w/ socks on

First thing I do when I get to a hotel room is untuck the bed sheets

Chew my finger nails!!!

Enjoy tequila like no human should....lol

I love to sing but  I am HORRIBLE at it.

I love to play the drums on Band Hero...lol I play on level Hard


Ok....I'm crazy!!


----------



## dots (Nov 3, 2011)

mishele said:


> I tuck my little Yorkie in his bed at night. That's right I pull a blanket over him....lol



ffs


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

mishele said:


> I tuck my little Yorkie in his bed at night. That's right I pull a blanket over him....lol



If I started listing all the crazy sh*t I do to/for my cat, ya'll would have me committed!  

For the record... Keith and I BOTH tuck Robin in...


----------



## camz (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## kundalini (Nov 3, 2011)

Only to agree with a few others........

I sleep with a small pillow between my knees.  ( spinal fussion at 18yo L5/S1)

You have to really pry to get out my last name.  ( a derivitive of my family's vocation being farmers)

I start using Tuck's medicated wipes shortly after eating tacos or any spicy foods.

I keep several water bottles in the freezer at ~30° slant so that I can fill it with from the tap (well water) when I'm ready.

I ingest only the following liquids.  water, coffee (french vanilla creamer - no sugar), half&half tea, TEQUILA (neat & cilled in the freezer), vodka occassionaly and citrus fruit juices.  Oh wait.... winter is approaching, scotch.

I Veet weekly.  (got tired of the razor burns)

I use dental brushes (often) and only floss when the brush isn't enough.

I only use the AC or heat when absolutely necessarily  (dress accordingly) 

.....that's enough for the first round.....


----------



## camz (Nov 3, 2011)

kundalini said:


> *I start using Tuck's medicated wipes shortly after eating tacos or any spicy foods.
> 
> *



Pure comedy this thread! 

Kund I hope that's not a glimpse of my future


----------



## dots (Nov 3, 2011)

kundalini said:


> I keep several water bottles in the freezer at ~30° slant so that I can fill it with from the tap (well water) when I'm ready.



Nice idea!



kundalini said:


> I Veet weekly. (got tired of the razor burns)
> 
> .



I'm not familiar with that. Sounds a bit Austrian! 

"Ja, Ich Veet..bend zee neez!"


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

Kundalini what is your last name??  Mine was also derived from farmers......


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

MissCream said:
			
		

> Kundalini what is your last name??  Mine was also derived from farmers......



Although mine is obvious...


----------



## mishele (Nov 3, 2011)

You might have to flash him to get that name!!!


----------



## dots (Nov 3, 2011)

..derived from farmer's what ? 

Steve Turnip,

Mick Muck


 cheers,


----------



## sm4him (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, I *KNEW* there was a reason I felt at home here, lol...
If I start listing all my OCD habits, I'd be typing the rest of the night. Here's the biggest ones I can think of right off the bat:

--I *always* say Wednesday, in my head, as Wed-Nes-Day.
--The ONLY way I can stop myself from sitting and shaking my leg or foot is to do nothing but sit  and think "don't move your leg, don't move your leg..."
--Most of the food on my plate can't touch the other food or it's ruined. And, I usually eat one food completely, then another, I don't take a bite of one thing, then something else.
--I *always* smell my food before I eat it--doesn't matter if it's bread, candy, meatloaf, whatever, I'll smell it. I've gotten so good at it that nobody even knows.
--I count things; this is truly an OCD habit. If I'm stirring coffee, I count how many times I stir; if I'm walking somewhere, I count the number of steps I take. This made it very difficult when I started taking music lessons a couple of years ago, as I want to count each beat, rather than measures---instead of 1, 2, 3, 4, 1, 2, 3, 4 to keep the beat, I would count 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8...it's also kinda hard to SING while you're counting the beats, lol.
--I check my email, and my phone about once every 3 or 4 minutes. Even when I KNOW there's nothing new on my phone, every few minutes, I have to "awaken" it and look at the screen to verify there's nothing new on it.
--I sort anything colored, especially if I'm eating it--like M&Ms. I also have to "organize" things, whether it's candy like M&Ms, or paper clips, if they are sitting in front of me, I will start making some sort of pattern out of that.
--The bottom edge of my utensils must all line up exactly on the table.
--Nobody, and I mean NOBODY, will ever, ever be allowed to share my deodorant. My sister thinks this is very weird.
--Addictions: Diet Dr. Pepper, Sonic cherry limeades (I must have at least two a week or I will die...), NCIS, Facebook--yes, I admit it, and TCP.

Plenty more weirdness where that came from, but I'm kinda creeping MYself out, thinking about them all!


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 3, 2011)

I smoke marijuana on a regular basis. 

My favorite drink is Bourbon, Maple Syrup, and Lemonade. 

I am left handed, but right eye dominant. This is tricky when shooting handguns. 

I listen to 98% instrumental music.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 3, 2011)

cccott3 said:


> I'm sanitize my hands like crazy! Every time I touch money, gas pump, grocery basket, menu, shake someones hand..
> 
> I'm can't stand clutter and often throw away things that I need later (husband hates this)
> 
> ...



I feel your pain, literally, on the ocular migraines!! I get pretty much every kind of migraine there is--I never knew there WERE so many kinds of migraines, until I started getting them ALL!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 3, 2011)

dots said:


> I'm not familiar with that. Sounds a bit Austrian!
> 
> "Ja, Ich Veet..bend zee neez!"


It's a depilatory product.


----------



## Compaq (Nov 3, 2011)

Round 2:

- I bite the inside of my chin, like in really twisting my mouth to get to those hard-to-reach-deep places
- I always smell my coffee before I drink it.. If the situation allows it, I always try to let out a little groan after the first sip
- if it's cold, and I need my blanket in addition to my quilt, the blanket always goes under the quilt
- I talk to myself if I'm alone and no one can hear me.. if I need to think about something that bothers me, I can talk to myself about it. getting ready for a presentation, I can take a walk in the dark and do it for myself...
- when trying to sleep, I, on at least one point before falling sleep, I count every two seconds on my (loud) clock until I lose count (around 30-50)
- I try to lie completely still as to make my body fall asleep and keep my head awake. It's a technique for lucid dreaming - something I have yet to accomplish!!!!!!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 3, 2011)

mishele said:


> You might have to flash him to get that name!!!


There is room in my In-Box!


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> I like turtles.
> I like prime numbers and whenever setting volume on the tv try to keep it at one.
> Things around me need to be in their correct place according to my sense of Feng shui.
> *I count how many retards I have to pass to get home every day.
> ...



I sure hope I am not one of them!!!!!


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

sm4him said:


> Sonic cherry limeades (I must have at least two a week *or I will die...*),


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> I am left handed, but right eye dominant. This is tricky when shooting handguns.



I'm right handed... right eye dominant... but I photograph with my left eye.

Is that weird?


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

Compaq said:


> - I bite the inside of my chin, like in really twisting my mouth to get to those hard-to-reach-deep places



Oooooh.. yep.  Me too.

That's actually coupled with the "swallowing air" thing that I do.

I have scars on the inside of both cheeks from biting so much. :shock:



> I talk to myself if I'm alone and no one can hear me..



I talk to myself AAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL the time, when I'm alone.

Sometimes people hear me.  

Keith will come in sometimes and go "Who the hell are you talking to?!"   Like just then... I just did it.  I literally said "Who the hell are you talking to" out loud.

Which brings me to my next point... when I'm typing stuff out, sometimes I repeat what it is that I'm typing... or *reading* for that matter... especially if I think it's funny.

Chances are if you see me posting... I've talked out loud regarding the posts I'm responding to and/or what I'm writing at least 9 out of the 10 times.  

I also get really bad anxiety.  Most of the time for no reason.  It's really a pain in the ass.

A lot of people don't realize I have it as bad as I do though, because I'm really good at hiding it in public... however that makes it worse for Keith to deal with later, haha.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 3, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > - I bite the inside of my chin, like in really twisting my mouth to get to those hard-to-reach-deep places
> ...


I do ALL of this, too...except, I don't limit talking to myself to when I'm alone; I do it at work too. But it's okay, they all think I'm crazy for so many other reasons that talking to myself hardly matters... 

My daddy talked to himself, too--he always said "sometimes, that's the only way you can get intelligent conversation."


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

I forgot to mention crack!


----------



## momo3boys (Nov 3, 2011)

e.rose said:
			
		

> Oooooh.. yep.  Me too.
> 
> That's actually coupled with the "swallowing air" thing that I do.
> 
> ...



I have all of that too! Except the swapping air part. My dentist keeps yelling at me for biting my cheeks, she thinks it's a sign of stress.

I am very musical and I HAVE to have music on ALL the time. ND if I'm walking I HAVE to walk to the beat. 

I also don't like to step on cracks, but noy on the sidewalk. I don't seem to care in parking lots or roads.

I like to be symmetrical. If I rub one toe I havd to rub the same one on the other side. If I clean one finger I have to clean the same one on the other side..

I use copious amounts of honey in my tea every morning. (I've never liked coffee)

I like to feel the pages of whatever book I'm reading. I collect old books just to feel the old papers.

I'm completely carefree when it comes to germs. I only wash my hands before I cook, after the bathroom and if I touch raw meat. If I'm working in the garden I just rinse them off in my water collector. 

I never get flu shots or other generally unnecessary vaccines. I've also never had the flu and my entire house is considered to be one of the healthiest that most people know.

I love my chainsaw. I will ask friends for excuses to use it. This winter storm is providing my with lots of opportunities.

My tv addictions are Glee, NCIS, NCIS LA, the mentalist, and Hawaii 5-0. 

I will stay in bed when I need to pee, tossing and turning for hours when I know that if I just got up and went I could have been sleeping for those hours! But I  never learn...

If I have had a nightmare or watched a scary show I will ask someone to follow me up/down stairs because I don't like the idea of being alone


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I forgot to mention crack!



You smoke crack?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 3, 2011)

paul85224 said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to mention crack!
> ...


That's not the crack I was hoping she was referring to.  But, then again, it could be smokin' hot.


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

Crack kills.


----------



## mommy-medic (Nov 3, 2011)

Crack is whack. 

The toilet paper must not come from the bottom/back of the roll. It comes from the front/top or I fix it. Immediately.

I also fold all bath towels a certain way every single time. 

I used to have CDO. It was like OCD but alphabetized.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah the paper MUST come from over the top, any other way is just UNCIVILIZED!!!

Reminds me of Gulliver's Travels and the proper way to eat a boiled egg...but there really is only one way.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 3, 2011)

I :heart: DDR

I was QUITE good at it too!

We have a Duplex (92 years old), and live in the Up unit. We were renovating the lower unit, and paid a lot to redo the plaster ceiling in the lower unit.
Too much DDR cracked that ceiling and a big section of plaster came crashing down. 

We then turned a room in the lower unit into our game room. Now we have a tennant, and I have no place to DDR 







I also love SingStar and RockBand :lmao:

I also love Neil Diamond songs.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 3, 2011)

Straight Kentucky Bourbon is the best liquid on this planet.

The Swine is Fine.  If I could eat but one animal it would be the pig.

I like most the meat closest to the bone.

I must always be reading some type of book...fiction, non-fiction, biography, doesn't matter.

Dogs are the best animals on this planet.  They love unconditionally...until they bite you in the face for pissing them off.

My wife has trained me well....I always put the toilet seat down (some battles are not worth fighting).

I am a cyclist and my favorite time to ride is when it is ridiculously hot outside.  I don't generally like ridiculously hot temperatures at any other time.  Weird.

can't think of much else.


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

And by crack I mean Mozzarella sticks, I am addicted to them, with hot sauce!


Oh and I won't eat meat off the bone either, yuckkkkkkk!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

I refuse to get a flu shot every year, and laugh at those who get them.....and wind up getting the flu.

I must shower before bed, or wash my feet at the very least.

I love the smell of coffee, but cannot stand the taste.

When arriving in a hotel, I pull the comforter off the bed and lay it on the floor.  

I buy books at Barnes and Noble or Amazon, don't bother reading them and leave them in the shrink wrap, hoping it will preserve them somehow. 

I insist on doing my own laundry.

I typically don't like my food touching, but figure it's all going to end up in the same place anyway.

I wash my hands at least 12-15 times a day, especially after handling money, pumping gas, before or after eating something, or generally when I am stressed about something.

I must chew gum as often as possible, probably to reduce stress, but mainly because I HATE bad breath!!!!

Canned goods in my pantry are typically sorted out by type, in neat rows from front to back, much like the way they are on grocery store shelves.  

Toliet paper must be folded to be of any use at all.

I typically only drive with the windows rolled down in the forest, and often leave them rolled up with the fan blower on interior air circulate when driving on freeways.


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

MissCream said:


> *And by crack I mean Mozzarella sticks*, I am addicted to them, with hot sauce!
> 
> 
> Oh and I won't eat meat off the bone either, yuckkkkkkk!



Thank goodness we cleared that up.......


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

I also leave the toliet seat down....and have for as long as I can remember.

When eating corn on the cobb, I cannot eat it directly and must slice it off with a knife for consumption.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2011)

e.rose said:
			
		

> I talk to myself if I'm alone and no one can hear me..




So, make SURE to practice that Valley Girl way of talking that I have, like, always imagined you, like, speak in. Last week, you like, tried a sort of,like, Jane Momtographer speak. Ttttsch....that was,like, totally, like wrong, mmkay???? Valllllllley Girl!!!!Valllllllley Girl!!!! Valllllllley Girl!!!!


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

Derrel said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Like barf me out.....gag me with a spoon!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 3, 2011)

OK so I want to add one more:

I always eat corn on the cobb typewriter style.

My wife eats it around the ear...and so does her family.

I have never seen this before and can only attribute it to her being born in Colorado.

No self-respecting Midwesterner would ever eat corn that way.


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

JAC526 said:


> OK so I want to add one more:
> 
> I always eat corn on the cobb typewriter style.
> 
> ...



So I guess eating it out of the can is pretty much out of the question???


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



So, I watched and watched and watched and was thinking, "Damnit, I am going to have to post and admonish him for NOT doing any work to Cracklin' Rosie!" I was also thinking, "That eeeee-diot...no Cracklin Rosie??? What the hell is he thinking!"

And then...it happened. Amen!


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh and I have a stock pile for the up coming zombie apocalypse. I have 70 days worth of food.


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Oh and I have a stock pile for the up coming zombie apocalypse. I have 70 days worth of food.



Canned goods, I hope.


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

paul85224 said:
			
		

> Canned goods, I hope.



Army rations, good for many years


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 3, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


:lmao:

I Am, I Said, and Cracklin' Rosie are my two favorites. When I need motivation, I put Neil on shuffle and repeat and pump up the volume, and crank out the work. I also have a nice sound system and a 12" subwoofer in my shop. I Rock!


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



I read somewhere that zombies are repelled by Neil Diamond music.


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

paul85224 said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that zombies are repelled by Neil Diamond music.



They are screwed old man!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 3, 2011)

Even if sung badly?


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Even if sung badly?



Especially if sung badly.


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

Or you could always throw on some MC Hammer pants, dance around and say, repeatedly, "You Can't Touch This..."

I promise........they won't TOUCH you at ALL.


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

paul85224 said:
			
		

> Or you could always throw on some MC Hammer pants, dance around and say, repeatedly, "You Can't Touch This..."
> 
> I promise........they won't TOUCH you at ALL.



Great advise!!! You clearly have a game plan.


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

MissCream said:


> paul85224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I already have the pants.....


----------



## robitussin217 (Nov 3, 2011)

Kit Kats and Reesees: I eat the excess chocolate from the sides before incrementally eating a reesee's-- same for kit kats, only I separate the wafers and eat them individually.


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

robitussin217 said:


> Kit Kats and Reesees: I eat the excess chocolate from the sides before incrementally eating a reesee's-- same for kit kats, only I separate the wafers and eat them individually.



I've heard of people that eat Oreo cookies and eat the cream off first, and THEN eat the cookie part.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

momo3boys said:
			
		

> My dentist keeps yelling at me for biting my cheeks, she thinks it's a sign of stress.



mine definitely IS partly stress.  I've woken up in pain because I was biting the inside bottom of my lip so hard. :/


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

paul85224 said:
			
		

> I've heard of people that eat Oreo cookies and eat the cream off first, and THEN eat the cookie part.



I only eat the cream part then stick the cookie part back together and put them back in the box, yeah I'm 26 for the second year in a row...


----------



## robitussin217 (Nov 3, 2011)

paul85224 said:


> robitussin217 said:
> 
> 
> > Kit Kats and Reesees: I eat the excess chocolate from the sides before incrementally eating a reesee's-- same for kit kats, only I separate the wafers and eat them individually.
> ...



Pssh...idiots. I gotta have a glass of milk. You dip for just the right amount of time, 5.325 seconds, and down the whole thing.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

Derrel said:
			
		

> So, make SURE to practice that Valley Girl way of talking that I have, like, always imagined you, like, speak in. Last week, you like, tried a sort of,like, Jane Momtographer speak. Ttttsch....that was,like, totally, like wrong, mmkay???? Valllllllley Girl!!!!Valllllllley Girl!!!! Valllllllley Girl!!!!



OBVI!!!!


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

MissCream said:


> paul85224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does anybody try to eat the cookies after that and find it odd that there are a bunch of half eaten, cream-less cookies in the box??????


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

paul85224 said:
			
		

> I've heard of people that eat Oreo cookies and eat the cream off first, and THEN eat the cookie part.



That's the only way I used to eat them as a kid.  I used to hate the cookie part... I just wanted the cream. 

I only ate the cookie part so I would be allowed to have another one just for the cream! Haha


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

Or better yet, stick Chips A Hoy cookies in the microwave for 20 seconds so they have that "Fresh Out of the Oven" taste......


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 3, 2011)

Ugh. There is nothing you could do to make chips ahoy taste like home made. Blech.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

paul85224 said:
			
		

> Or better yet, stick Chips A Hoy cookies in the microwave for 20 seconds so they have that "Fresh Out of the Oven" taste......



I like my chocolate chip cookies like I like my men... Hard.



(I may have been drinking a little   )


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 3, 2011)

Cookies should be crisp, not hard. (!)


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Cookies should be crisp, not hard. (!)


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

e.rose said:


> paul85224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ME TOO! Except the chips A Hoy part. I hate them.


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

MissCream said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > paul85224 said:
> ...



So just the drinking part....


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

You know what sucks about reading TPF from the mobile app?

My s just look like ": lol :"

That's not NEARLY as enjoyable.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

MissCream said:
			
		

> So just the drinking part....



 :cheers:


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

e.rose said:


> You know what sucks about reading TPF from the mobile app?
> 
> My s just look like ": lol :"
> 
> That's not NEARLY as enjoyable.



Agreed! But it's easier to drink with an iPhone in your hand then a laptop!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 3, 2011)

And you can't see the video of the fat guy doing Dance Dance Revolution!


----------



## Overread (Nov 3, 2011)

Bitter -- singing ---- GAH!

What horrors has this new DSLR video brought to us!! 

Also how long is it before we have BTPFB = Big "the photoforum" brother style show watching Bitter at work all day


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> And you can't see the video of the fat guy doing Dance Dance Revolution!



True, but I'm going to check this thread out when I get home to see it! Haha


----------



## cccott3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yikes! I only have the ocular migraines which I must say is enough! crazy thing is I dont even get a headache when I have one. It started when I was in my third trimester of pregnancy. I ended up have a c-section 3 1/2 weeks early because my OB thought the pregnancy was causing my vision changes (auras). After I had the baby the continued so I now see an neurologist who diagnosed me with ocular migraines. Glad im not the only one who gets them! Its very scary and has caused me to have some anxiety


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 3, 2011)

Overread said:


> Bitter -- singing ---- GAH!
> 
> What horrors has this new DSLR video brought to us!!
> 
> Also how long is it before we have BTPFB = Big "the photoforum" brother style show watching Bitter at work all day



First, that was with a Sony handy cam, or whatever video camera it is.

Second, I have seriously considered having a live webcam on my work bench.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Second, I have seriously considered having a live webcam on my work bench.



that would be at least 50 different types of awesome!!!


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I :heart: DDR
> 
> I was QUITE good at it too!
> 
> ...



Bitter, it says your video is private!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 3, 2011)

I changed it to public when I posted it. Hmmm...I'll go check.


Ooops!

Fixed.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 4, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I changed it to public when I posted it. Hmmm...I'll go check.
> 
> 
> Ooops!
> ...





You are a man of many talents, Bitter!  :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh, I like tubing too!


----------



## mishele (Nov 4, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I :heart: DDR
> 
> I was QUITE good at it too!
> 
> ...



OMG...I love you!! 


I so want that new dancing game that they have commercials on all the time!!
I sing and drum on Rockband and Guitar Hero. What do you play?


----------



## mishele (Nov 4, 2011)

Couple more....
 My background on my computer is this.....
eye-candy-jeremy-piven-1 : theBERRY
Yep and I twitter stalk him....lol (the only person I follow) I was obsessed w/ Ari Gold on Entourage 

When I play vball.......I have to bounce the ball 3x and spin it twice before I can serve.
Vball again....I yell at myself on the court about my blocking...."you're late" "jump dammit" "you suck"  lol

To add to the tucking my dog into his bed thing......my hubby loves to mess w/ me!! After I cover Reggie up, hubby asks him if he wants to go out, so Reggie gets out of bed.....lol Or I'll be in bed already and hubby will uncover Reggie....lol So now I have to get up out of bed to go cover him again. 

I have a picture of Andre Agassi at my desk at work. (He inspires me in sports and his work w/ kids)


----------



## KenC (Nov 4, 2011)

OK, I have as many as anyone else, although I've seen some new ones on here.  According to my wife, my strangest one is that I keep the bills in my wallet sorted according to how worn they are, with the most worn towards the inside, and of course this is within each denomination.  I have to sort them as soon as I put them in there.  However, I work with someone who sorts the ones according to which Fed. Reserve Bank issued them - now that's really strange!

There are all sorts of things connected with making and drinking coffee, but I'd have to watch myself to figure out what they are.  I sometimes see others doing things that bother me, but I can't keep track of them.  I think everyone has a lot of stuff connected with psychoactive substances, everything from coffee and chocolate to liquor and drugs.  I'll bet everyone pours beer a little differently (and how do you deal with the ones that have sediment?).


----------



## JClishe (Nov 4, 2011)

camz said:


> I have a broken wrist when I went through a window, and didn't know it was broken until 3 years later...it clicks! - I like hearing the clicks so I flick it all the time.



I have a broken wrist from a motocross accident 10 years ago that clicks all the time as well


----------



## JClishe (Nov 4, 2011)

mishele said:


> OMG...I love you!!
> 
> 
> I so want that new dancing game that they have commercials on all the time!!



Dance Central on Kinect? We have that, my wife loves it. The other day my son (10 years old) had one of his friends over and we heard Dance Central coming from the game room. We peeked our heads in and sure enough, my son and his friend were dancing. Awesome.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 4, 2011)

One things for certain, all of you are crazy.  :er:

I'm probably crazy too....
I love chewing on plastic.  Every pen and/or pen lid around my desk gets chewed on.
I wash my face 4-6 times a day.
When I'm at work, I always put the sugar & coffee creamer in my mug first, then the coffee....but at home I always put the coffee in first.
I also like to make my Mac & Cheese by using less pasta so it's cheesier.  Sometimes I use a different sauce, so that next time, I can use two cheese packets.  I'm also very particular about the amount of butter/margarine & milk that I use, and the order & temperature that they are....and that all gets altered when I add tuna.   
I almost always have to have something 'on' in the background to get any work done.  I listen to sport talk radio most of the day and always have the TV on when editing photos etc.  
I hate the sound of something falling/clattering down onto a hard floor.  My son would play with his Thomas trains on the coffee table and drop them onto the laminate floor...and it drove me nuts, even though it wasn't damaging anything.  I finally built him a train table with a good lip around the edge so the trains wouldn't roll off.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 4, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> One things for certain, all of you are crazy. :er:






If I make a sandwich with meat (usually smoked turkey), cheese, lettuce, tomato etc., I put mustard on the bottom slice of bread (meat side) and mayo on the top slice (salad side).

I put Texas Pete hot sauce on my french fries.... sometimes malt vinegar.

I like to have all the juices on my plate to run together.

I have stayed away from sweets (for the most part) for several years now, but if I do buy something, it'll be Famous Amos cookies.


Must be close to lunch time, all I can think of is food related quirks right now.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I changed it to public when I posted it. Hmmm...I'll go check.
> 
> 
> Ooops!
> ...



I am almost crying watching this.  So funny (and TOTALLY not what I expected).  :lmao:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm afraid to post because I "can't touch Bitter" and I'm not as funny as 99% of ya'll, but what the hell.  Here goes:

1. I count.  Everything.  All the time.  It's a sickness, it has to be.  White lines on the street, cross walk flashing hands, cars, car tires, telephone poles.  I have to land on 21 because it's my favorite number.  If I get to the end and I'm on 20 and there are 3 tires left, I count it as "1 set of 3" tires so I land on 21.

2.  I click my teeth.  All day long.  Just got an insert from the dentist to prevent more damage.  I paid $250 for it but I will never use it.

3.  I bounce the mouse at work.  And I pant while I bounce it so my breathing is in unison with the bouncing mouse.

4.  I MUST wear tennis shoes and socks while sitting at the desk at home.  Bare feet not allowed.

5.  I do not get cold.  Ever.  When it snows, I will still walk 1/2 block to get our mail from the mailbox.  In bare feet and shorts.

6.  I'm an insomniac.  All that damn counting!  

7.  I listen to every type of music imaginable.  You should see my iPod.  George Strait, Ricky Skaggs, reggae, hardcore punk, Norwegian black metal (Yay Compaq!!!), London Symphony Orchestra, thrash, Eminem, Busta Rhymes and on and on...

8.  Both my ears are pierced but I haven't worn earrings in years.  I got drunk at my wife's office X-mas party a few years ago, repierced my ear with a ornament hanger and walked around with a couple of blue ball ornaments.  I was saying things like "this gives a whole new meaning to blue balls."  Then some girl I didn't know was pregnant--so of course I kept saying "somebody's been having sex!!"  I did not make many friends at this party.

9.  I blink too much.

10.  I am close personal friends with Crown Royal.  I can't stomach Tequila.  Did 21 shots one night in the early 1990's and blacked out.  Woke up puking.  Probably saved my life.

That's all for now.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 4, 2011)

> 5. I do not get cold. Ever. When it snows, I will still walk 1/2 block to get our mail from the mailbox. In bare feet and shorts.


Come visit me around January or February.  

My alcoholic drink of choice is Bombay Sapphire Gin...straight up.


----------



## Meekminx (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh, let me count the ways...

I love coffee but it must be 30% milk, caramel creamer (a dash)..and...I never measure my sugar, I have a 3-4 seconds rule. I literally keep pouring until I think it "looks" like enough sugar. This is only true for coffee. My coffee can't be too hot, which is why I use milk *and *creamer (to cool the temp without over doing the caramel flavor)
​I'm addicted to hot tea. I'm learning a new love of loose tea leaves, and the many combinations I can create. My tea, bag or loose, must seep for the longest time possible. Earl Grey tea is my go-to tea bag, with a splash of milk and just a little bit of sugar. Tea must be tongue scorching hot before the milk. I ignore my tea while I check email and TPF until it is cool, then down it all at once. 

If I see an animal, I will *always* openly greet people first. This has nothing to do with the person, and everything to do with the animal. I could lie and say it's the "socially polite" thing to do, but I do it just so the animal (canine's in particular) feels calmer.

I will *almost always *spend more time with the animal then with the owner. Even as a pet-sitter, I have yet to be too tired to play with an animal. Each animal has their very own personality, and I love seeing it peek out during playtime. Cats go from poised and regal to crazy and pounce-y with a laser pointer or string. Love it! 

Every time I enter my apartment, I take my 2 year old Shetland Sheepdog, outside to play. I feel guilty coming home smelling like other animals, so I try to make a point to spend time with her and my 3 year old kitten. 

My last "food" addiction was Gold Peak sweet tea. It was fueled when I learned that Burger King could supply my addiction for a measly $2/large. Needless to say, I drank myself stupid and now I can't touch the stuff!!

Keep candy away from me. I may not want it, but I will eat it. ALL.

Last two are my biggest problem...

1)  I should have been born in the 1950's.    :blushing:
I *LOVE* to cook, clean, do laundry, and basically "serve" for others.​
Before I get yelled at by the 'older but not old' crowd..I understand that I don't ACTUALLY want to live in the 1950's, I do like that I can learn, think, do whatever I damn well please. 
*HOWEVER
*​Whenever I can, I will. 
It makes me so happy to see "my boys" (husband, roommate, brother in law's), happy. I take requests on dinner, desert, laundry, cleaning, pet care, etc. I'll find recipes online and use "the boys" to try them out. 

2)   I am a push-over and easily taken advantage of-
I'm trying to work on this, but it's a huuuuuuge part of my personality. Since I became an in-home petsitter, I have been getting more and more experience on telling people "no".​


----------



## e.rose (Nov 4, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I almost always have to have something 'on' in the background to get any work done.  I listen to sport talk radio most of the day and always have the TV on when editing photos etc.



Me too.  When I'm shooting alone music is *always* on.

When I'm shooting with a model music is *always* on, but I let them pick what we listen to.

When I'm editing I always have either the TV or music on... but I find I'm MUCH more productive listening to music than I am watching TV while editing 

I fall asleep to the TV too.



jwbryson1 said:


> 6.  I'm an insomniac.  All that damn counting!



Me too... but it's not from counting.  My friggin' brain just won't turn off.  



> 8.  Both my ears are pierced but I haven't worn earrings in years.



Me too, haha.



Meekminx said:


> I'm addicted to hot tea. I'm learning a new love of loose tea leaves, and the many combinations I can create.



This is my husband, haha.  He got me into them but I'm still not as obsessed with tea as he is... Loose leafs, specifically.

He hath dubbed himself the "Tea Alchemist".  :lmao:


----------



## Compaq (Nov 4, 2011)

Tea alchemist 


Ohh, whenever I feel my socks are slipping down, I just have to pull them up tight again. It just feels wrong having them down on the ankle. Btw, I would never put on those ankle socks things.... ever!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Compaq said:


> Tea alchemist
> 
> 
> Ohh, whenever I feel my socks are slipping down, I just have to pull them up tight again. It just feels wrong having them down on the ankle. Btw, I would never put on those ankle socks things.... ever!



Compaq, gjør du lytte til norsk black metal?


----------



## Compaq (Nov 4, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > Tea alchemist
> ...




No,unfortunately, Ihavealdregbeen particularlyinterestedin themetal,notNorwegian.I knowabouta Norwegianband thathastranslatedsome ofthe lyricstoRammsteinto Nynorsk, oneof twoskriftsrpåkinNorway.Irealizenowthatgoogletranslatewasactuallyaprettynicejob withoverstjinga.HaveNOKlittleproblem withmyNynorsk,sinceoversetjingsmotorarmostlyonlybeenable totranslatebokmål(the othermålformaused by most people)


btw, your try wasn't grammatical correct wither..... and with a rather poor choice of words


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Compaq said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Compaq said:
> ...




Okay, I got about 50% of that because it's all run together.  I used Google language tools to convert from English to Norwegian so I can't be held accountable for grammar.  

How did my phrase translate literally to English?


----------



## e.rose (Nov 4, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> How did my phrase translate literally to English?



Your dog has monkey piercings and wears turtle ankle socks whilst whistling DDR in the tearoom.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 4, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> 6.  I'm an insomniac.  All that damn counting!


I've always blamed my constant fatigue on all the counting...I can fall asleep ANYwhere, and have.  I can sleep sitting up, and once or twice I've actually fallen asleep STANDING up--fortunately, I woke up before I fell down. 

To add to mine:
--My morning must start the same way every day.  Get up, put on slippers, go turn on the TV, then start the coffee, THEN go to the restroom...this must be followed even if I really, really feel the need to skip straight to the restroom part.  Then, go turn on the laptop, feed the cats, make my coffee--which is a ritual of its own, sit down. Check email, always comcast first then gmail. THEN I get on my phone to check the Amazon Free App of the Day, and download my crossword puzzles for the day. Then back to the laptop to check Facebook, then CL, then Amazon deals of the day, then TPF.  After that, I can visit other sites, but those must come first, and in that order.

--And then there's Angry Birds. HOW could I have forgotten Angry Birds in my first post?!? Dumbest game on the planet, and I simply Cannot. Stop. Playing.


----------



## mc1979 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, so my addictions are: 

Coffee with Hazelnut creamer and Splenda used as a sweetener. Coffee goes first, Splenda and creamer go next..in that order. My husband and I are all day coffee drinkers, we will make a pot at 9pm at night knowing we are going to bed in an hour. I HAVE to have coffee, if we run out, I will make my husband go to the store before he goes to bed so I will have some first thing. 
If I make coffee, I only make 4 cups..no more..and I have a certain spoon I have to use. If I do it any other way, it never tastes right. For this reason, i don't make coffee anywhere else but at home. Co-workers have to do it at work..LOL

Cigarrettes..yeh, I know...bad, disgusting, unhealthy habit..been smoking since I was 15 though, and it's harrrrrrrd to quit. Plus, you kinda have to want to, and I don't 

I'm addicted to Facebook, and now with having the app on my phone makes it that much worse, my husband hates it. 
I'm also addicted to Angry Birds, like really addicted. If I have 5 mins where I'm not doing anything, I play Angry Birds. I even play it while in the bathroom at work and at home... I know..it's sad..LOL

I love to read and absolutely must read before I got to sleep at night, even if it's for 5 minutes. I can't go to sleep unless I have read something.

I love McDonald's cheeseburgers... and if I have a headache, cold, or even nauseated..this is what I want..it doesn't make any sense because when I have a cold..I can't taste..if I'm nauseated..food is the last thing one would think I would want, but something about those cheeseburgers makes it better! LOL..

Which leads me to say..I can never eat the end of any burger.. no matter where I started.. nor can I drink the last bit of anything in a can. 

DIET COKE! Has to be cold and I can never finish a whole can unless I'm eating. If it starts to warm up at all, can't finish it.

I can't stand the feeling of sand/grit on my bare feet. I have hardwood floors in my house. With 3 kids and 2 dogs and a husband who loves the outdoors..i am constantly sweeping. I have gotten to where I never take socks off my feet. 

If I can't get comfortable in bed, I have to stick a foot out from under the covers. I can then go to sleep.

I am also addicted to the phone. I can never be at home, and just relaxing and watching TV. I have to be on the phone, UNLESSSS my husband's off work and then he gets mad if  I stay on the phone. But other than this, I am usually always on it. 

I can only put $20 in my Tahoe at once. I have a complete mental block about paying more than $20 for gas at one time.    I.just.can't.do.it.

OF course this amount does not go far in a Tahoe so I find myself at the gas station alot 

I have a phobia of Frogs and Lizards..like go crazy kind of phobia. Once visited the National Museum of Science or whatever that place is in D.C. and had an anxiety attack just being in room full of dead, stuffed ones. 
I'm 5 ft tall and will beat someone down if they even think of coming close to me with one. My husband thought he'd be cute and do this one time... he was a little surprised to say the least at how I reacted.. and wouldn't dream of EVER doing that again..LOL

Ok..that's all for now


----------



## dots (Nov 4, 2011)

How far does $20 of gas get you ?


----------



## camz (Nov 4, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I :heart: DDR
> 
> I was QUITE good at it too!
> 
> ...



:lmao: :thumbup:

A for effort.  Saw that huff and puff at the end dude!


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 4, 2011)

a lot of what you'all are poting is what I 'd call 'normal' like putting cream and sugar in your cup before pouring the coffee, that's the ONLY logical way to do it. Otherwise you'll need to clean a spoon and make more dirty dishes, jeesh!

I'm not overly obsessive compolsive like some of you but I strive to accomplish tasks with the least amount of effort. ;0

BTW, I counted 37 idiotic drivers I had to pass on the way home...


----------



## dots (Nov 4, 2011)

These days, for my car in the UK, ~$20 only takes my car about 60-65 miles (around town). What a joke!! All tax!


----------



## Compaq (Nov 4, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> How did my phrase translate literally to English?



"Do you listen to listen to Norwegian black metal?"

LOL, perfect english, but our syntax is a little different. Whilst "å gjøre" means the same as "to do", we don't use that verb in such a context.. people would give you looks  "do you" can here be substituted by our present form of the verb "hørER" (høyrER: nynorsk)... this is basically the same as your s-ending in "listenS". 



BTW, the people on this site are apparently crazy.........some more than others


----------



## camz (Nov 4, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> a lot of what you'all are poting is what I 'd call 'normal' like putting cream and sugar in your cup before pouring the coffee, that's the ONLY logical way to do it. Otherwise you'll need to clean a spoon and make more dirty dishes, jeesh!
> 
> I'm not overly obsessive compolsive like some of you but I strive to accomplish tasks with the least amount of effort. ;0
> 
> *BTW, I counted 37 idiotic drivers I had to pass on the way home*...



:lmao: You got my vote for the best antic!


----------



## MissCream (Nov 4, 2011)

I also have to squeeze out an inch of toothpaste before I use it because I think it's gross that the end of the toothpaste was touched by a toothbrush. I will not share toothpaste.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 4, 2011)

Compaq said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, the people on this site are apparently crazy.........some more than others
> ...


----------



## Compaq (Nov 4, 2011)

All the fast food talk reminds me:

I can' start on my beverage until my food arrives....even if it takes 30 minutes.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 4, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> BTW, I counted 37 idiotic drivers I had to pass on the way home...



and earlier: 


Trever1t said:


> I count how many retards I have to pass to get home every day.



Wait. You count retards AND idiotic drivers!?!? Whoa, dude, that's just plain crazy...not like the rest of us "normal" folks here, lol...


----------



## Compaq (Nov 4, 2011)

aren't those, like, synonyms?


----------



## e.rose (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's another one... because I caught myself doing it 3 times now...

When you see me write something like ::smacks forehead:: Chances are I'll actually do it after typing it out while sitting here.


----------



## mc1979 (Nov 4, 2011)

dots said:


> How far does $20 of gas get you ?



About 3 days worth of going to work, taking kids to school, and coming home..LOL


----------



## dots (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds about the same


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 4, 2011)

hahaha... I get nearly 300 miles from $20! 

The strangest thing I do (or so I am told) is I love popcorn with heavy butter and HEAVY hot sauce! I have converted about a dozen friends to this... and now they can't eat it any other way either! Yum! (until the next day, anyway! OUCH!)

probably a lot more weirdness, but only my girlfriend keeps track of it! lol!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 4, 2011)

mc1979 said:


> dots said:
> 
> 
> > How far does $20 of gas get you ?
> ...


If you lived up here....I'd bet that you wouldn't want to be stopping at the gas station every 3 days.  The last few years, the coldest I've been is when I'm standing there filling my tank, on a windy day in the winter.  I squeeze in every drop so that I don't have to fill again soon.  With my car, I go about 3-4 weeks between fill ups.

Another weird thing I do...is when I see a photocopier with the 'lid' up, I always have to put it down.  I have a memory of somebody tripping and putting their hand through the thin glass surface.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 4, 2011)

I keep thinking about more hahaha.

I used to have really bad social anxiety in certain situations, but I was really good at hiding it.  For example... all I had to do was literally walk into a mall and my body temperature would rise and I'd start sweating.  I wasn't *dripping* sweat, I'd just sweat under my arms, but I'd still sweat (if I happened to not put deodorant on that day.  I don't always wear it.  I don't always need it... I'm not particularly smelly that way.  ).  I eventually (recently) grew out of that though.  It still happens in certain *other* situations... but not when I go to the mall anymore.  I'm at the point when I realize that all the decked out, dressed up, 16 year olds aren't my peers anymore.  Everyone else there my age is in sweats... and even if they're not, I just stopped giving a sh*t.  

When I pass/hit (  ) dead animals on the road I convulse a little.  Not like, seizure style, but it's a little more violent than just a shiver.  I don't know why that happens.  Sometimes I can feel it coming on and I try to suppress it, but I never can.

I'm ALWAYS cold.  Always.

I hate milk, but certain foods make me crave it:  Cake and cookies in particular.  I'll also have it with cereal.  I WON'T drink it at all if it's not 2% though.  Anything less is too watery and anything more is too milky.

I like scrambled eggs, but I won't eat them if they were made in a restaurant.  I have to eat them at home and make them myself.

I am severely addicted to bacon.

Sometimes I get a french manicure... and by the time I get home, I'm wondering why I did it because I HATE having long nails and all I want to do is rip them off... but I make myself keep them for at least 2 weeks because I paid for them.  (I finally just cut mine off today from the last time I got them on, and I probably won't do it again until April 2012.   )

I cut off my acrylics.  I refuse to pay $10 to someone to get them removed.  So what if it hurts a little and my fingernails look like sh*t for the next 3 weeks?  The removal was free.  :lmao:

I don't like going to places I've never been to alone.  There's a photo fest happening in Bethlehem in about 45 minutes and I thought about going, but Keith bailed out on me and I have no one else to ask.  If it was an outdoor thing like Musikfest, I would probably go, but the part I was thinking about going to happens inside the art center, which I've never been to.  I think it goes back to my social anxiety... I hate roaming around places looking like a lost idiot, so I prefer to do it with someone.  

It's another reason I've never actually gone to a photo club meeting like I've been meaning to for the past year.

I'll go to places I've never been to alone if I HAVE to... but if it's an option, I'll often chicken out.  Once I've been there once, I have no issues going back alone after that.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 4, 2011)

e.rose said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > How did my phrase translate literally to English?
> ...



Well, then, it seems I nailed it!  :lmao:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a Tundra truck but ride my motorcycles year round, 300 miles on 20 bux is about right for me too


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 4, 2011)

e.rose said:


> I am severely addicted to bacon.



Don't ever try this stuff then.... Hickory Smoked Country Bacon Sliced 1 lb. pkg.-Fathers Country Hams or your addiction will sky rocket!   I LOVE bacon.. and this is the best I have ever had!


EDIT: That reminds me.. time to order some!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 4, 2011)

hahaha.. cool! But I have two seats, and stay warm and dry in the Colorado winters! I don't ride when there is ice / snow on the ground.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Here's another one... because I caught myself doing it 3 times now...
> 
> When you see me write something like ::smacks forehead:: Chances are I'll actually do it after typing it out while sitting here.



Ahhhhhhhhhh....so it's *IMPACT DAMAGE* that's caused you to become.....the lovely person that you are....


----------



## e.rose (Nov 4, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I am severely addicted to bacon.
> ...



How do you order bacon online?  Does it come UPS?


----------



## e.rose (Nov 4, 2011)

Derrel said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another one... because I caught myself doing it 3 times now...
> ...





:badangel:


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 4, 2011)

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



FEDEX! And REAL smoked bacon (the old fashioned kind) doesn't need refrigeration.... although yea, I do keep it in the fridge! They have killer hams and sausage too!  I live for my stomach!


----------



## indioli (Nov 4, 2011)

I HATE talking to strangers.  I hate talking to anyone on the phone, and leaving answerphone message is a tad traumatic for me...  I run a mile when the phone rings, and ALWASY text people.

I get angry when I'm waitng for food.  If my food is way ater than I expect it to be, I lose the ability to talk and have to tap something, my fork on the table for example.

I can't sit or lie still, I have to be bouncing my leg when sitting, or wiggling my feet when lying down, and I constantly change my position.

When I lock my car, I have to triple check it's locked.

When I used to play rugby I always had to spray my feet with deep heat before a game, and would tap my hip when not involved in play... not sure what the hip tapping was about...?

If i hurt a finger (for example) I have to hurt the same finger on the other hand so it's equal.


----------



## indioli (Nov 4, 2011)

PS, bacon in England is sooo much better that in the States!  nom nom nom!!


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 4, 2011)

I serously doubt that....



I'm currently wearing a bacon suit


----------



## Meekminx (Nov 4, 2011)

I think I share this with others, but that might be wishful thinking! 

I have a small anxiety attack when I close my car door with my windows up. I am constantly absentminded, and have left my keys in my car one too many times. I had to walk home once from a clients house, 6 miles, because no one was awake at the time!


----------



## Compaq (Nov 4, 2011)

*E.Rose, ladies and gentlemen...
*​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




e.rose said:


> Lord, I'm all KINDS of crazy.
> 
> I'm addicted to the internet... so now that I have an iPhone it's even worse.  If I hear a notification I can't NOT check it.  Even if I don't respond to whatever the notification is telling me, I still have to at LEAST see what it says.
> 
> ...


 


e.rose said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I am left handed, but right eye dominant. This is tricky when shooting handguns.
> ...


 


e.rose said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > - I bite the inside of my chin, like in really twisting my mouth to get to those hard-to-reach-deep places
> ...


 


e.rose said:


> paul85224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


e.rose said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I almost always have to have something 'on' in the background to get any work done.  I listen to sport talk radio most of the day and always have the TV on when editing photos etc.
> ...


 


e.rose said:


> Here's another one... because I caught myself doing it 3 times now...
> 
> When you see me write something like ::smacks forehead:: Chances are I'll actually do it after typing it out while sitting here.


 


e.rose said:


> I keep thinking about more hahaha.
> 
> I used to have really bad social anxiety in certain situations, but I was really good at hiding it.  For example... all I had to do was literally walk into a mall and my body temperature would rise and I'd start sweating.  I wasn't *dripping* sweat, I'd just sweat under my arms, but I'd still sweat (if I happened to not put deodorant on that day.  I don't always wear it.  I don't always need it... I'm not particularly smelly that way.  ).  I eventually (recently) grew out of that though.  It still happens in certain *other* situations... but not when I go to the mall anymore.  I'm at the point when I realize that all the decked out, dressed up, 16 year olds aren't my peers anymore.  Everyone else there my age is in sweats... and even if they're not, I just stopped giving a sh*t.
> 
> ...




Summary: farts, sweats, drinks and falls asleep in front of TV :lmao: 

I think it's about time you start on your cat stuff


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 4, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I am severely addicted to bacon.
> ...



See? I really did order some!  lol! (don't think I ever quoted myself before! Is that like talking to yourself?    )


----------



## sm4him (Nov 4, 2011)

e.rose said:


> I keep thinking about more hahaha.
> 
> I used to have really bad social anxiety in certain situations, but I was really good at hiding it.  For example..
> 
> ...



I'm starting to think you may just be a much younger version of ME.  I would highly suggest you get intensive therapy before you become the "this age" version of ME... :lmao:
I detest the cold soooo much, so very, very much. I often wonder, by about January, whether I am going to survive another winter--and I live in the South!! Just not south enough! This year, I am *already* over the cold. That is not a good sign.

A Bacon story--My youngest son decided several years ago to become a vegetarian (he's now gone even further off the deep end and is a vegan). He was never really a BIG meat eater, so it wasn't that surprising. My oldest son--who practically worships meat--decided that he must bring balance back into the world by eating all the meat that his "little" bro (though "little" bro is about 6'8" so that's a bit of a misnomer) refused to consume. So he made a New Year's Resolution: To eat his weight in bacon over the course of the year.  He fell short, but he kept that resolution far, far longer than I've ever kept most of mine!

EDIT: Oh, and the passing dead animals thing? If I have to run over one that's already dead, even if my tires don't actually hit it, I immediately get a very vivid mental image of how the animal was hit in the first place and I feel so nauseous I almost can't drive. Depending on how bad the animal was, this can last for a minute or two, or I can still be thinking about it an hour later.

And yes, I *have* passed on many of my, err, "endearing little quirks" to my offspring.


----------



## mishele (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm sorry, obsessions to bacon don't belong in this thread....LOL  The only way bacon should be commented on is if you hate it!!  I'm guessing most people have some obsession w/ bacon!! I KNOW I DO!!!


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bacon is so wrong....in so many ways.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, you guys are weird...

Well, for me, I hate bacon...If I'm at Ihop or some place that gets me two sausage and two bacon, I always substitute the bacon.

I hate onions.  I will always send my food back if there are onions.  Sometimes, I'll just return the food and tell them not to bother bringing me anything else.  I'll go hungry out of principle.  I asked for no onions...there shouldn't be onions.  On the other hand, I do like onions on McDonalds burgers.  I still order them without onions just so they have to make it fresh.

I hate decorative stuff on my plates.  So, along with onions, I ask for no green stuff.  Hate cilantro, hate parsley, hate other green stuff.  I think some of that comes from my hatred of onions.  Onions are tricky little freaks of nature.  Sometimes they are green and I don't recognize them and they trick me into eating them when I didn't want to.  I have found the easiest solution is to add 'no onions and no green stuff' to every order I make.

I can't do arts and crafts, whittle, or pretty much anything that involves cutting things precisely.  I will inevitebly notice a slight variation and try to correct it.  I swear, if I started out making a baseball bat, I would end up with a toothpick.

I think I've just about worn a hole in the spot where they should have put the brake pedal on the passenger side of my wife's car.  It baffles, confuses, and scares me a bit to see somebody speeding up to get to a redlight or traffic.  We're obviously about to stop.  I fail to understand how it makes sense to continue pressing the gas pedal.

I love to work hard, but I absolutely hate working harder than necessary.  It pains me to see things done inefficiently...like literally, I would rather spend 2 hours doing something completely by myself than spend an hour working with 4 people who are making things harder than they have to be.


----------



## bleeblu (Nov 4, 2011)

I like miniature objects.

I always have my car's sun visor down.

I don't own any underwear.

I wear flip flops even in the winter.

When I laugh hard I plant my face into something and don't make any noise.

When I leave a public bathroom I use a paper towel to open the door.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 4, 2011)

Compaq said:
			
		

> E.Rose, ladies and gentlemen...
> 
> Summary: farts, sweats, drinks and falls asleep in front of TV :lmao:
> 
> I think it's about time you start on your cat stuff





I LITERALLY laughed out loud... The problem is I'm sitting at a bar alone so I'm pretty sure everyone now things I'm out of my mind. XD


----------



## e.rose (Nov 4, 2011)

Compaq said:
			
		

> E.Rose, ladies and gentlemen...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I'd also like to add:

And they said I was just making up the fact that I'm "one of the guys"!


----------



## Tee (Nov 4, 2011)

A few random quirks about me:

-I am obsessed...no really...obsessed with Hot and sour soup.  I can tell the quality of the food by walking in and looking at the color and viscosity of the soup.  I have never been wrong.
-My drink of choice is iced tea.  I shutter at the thought of Snapple or teas that come in plastic bottles.  Lipton Pure Leaf in the bottle.  Sweetened. You can actually taste the tea leaf.
-I wash behind my ears 2 to 3 times a day (aside from showering)
-I get really paranoid that I left my alarm clock on and it will go off all day and annoy my neighbors.  I've faked an excuse to leave work to go home and check that it is off.
-On the subject of alarm clocks; I have to click the alarm "on" button up and down for seven clicks and must say in my head as I do it: "one and two and three and four".  If the final click doesn't feel like it really "clicked" I must start over.  I'm 38.  I've been doing this since I was 9. I have the same alarm clock.  

I think that's all I'll divulge for now.


----------



## MissCream (Nov 4, 2011)

e.rose said:


> I keep thinking about more hahaha.
> 
> I used to have really bad social anxiety in certain situations, but I was really good at hiding it.  For example... all I had to do was literally walk into a mall and my body temperature would rise and I'd start sweating.  I wasn't *dripping* sweat, I'd just sweat under my arms, but I'd still sweat (if I happened to not put deodorant on that day.  I don't always wear it.  I don't always need it... I'm not particularly smelly that way.  ).  I eventually (recently) grew out of that though.  It still happens in certain *other* situations... but not when I go to the mall anymore.  I'm at the point when I realize that all the decked out, dressed up, 16 year olds aren't my peers anymore.  Everyone else there my age is in sweats... and even if they're not, I just stopped giving a sh*t.
> 
> ...



You sound so much like me it's scary. Except for the nails part, I love having long nails and tapping them on stuff


----------



## RauschPhotography (Nov 5, 2011)

Alright, alright.. I'm in on this one.

-I love coffee, and have to have it every morning--you don't want to see me without caffeine. 
-TV shows of choice: Daily Show With Jon Stewart, Colbert Report, It's Always Sunny, Dexter, 30 Rock--but I never catch them on their original air time.
-I need to have music on in my office, otherwise I'll go crazy with the sounds of keys tapping or anything else that I'm working on.
-I love to bake, but I don't eat (really anything) that I make! The boyfriend and other males in my life will always be adorned with baked goods.
-I kind of hate driving, mostly because it forces me to trust other morons on the road. Doesn't help that I live in a college town where half the population is in school, the other half is in the retirement home--and still on the road.
-Margaritas
-Star Wars (I just bought a Yoda Christmas tree topper the other day! ha)
-I'm always freakin' cold!


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 5, 2011)

I like flinging bacon at the guy in the cubicle next to me.


----------



## dots (Nov 5, 2011)

Tee said:


> -I get really paranoid that I left my alarm clock on and it will go off all day and annoy my neighbors.  I've faked an excuse to leave work to go home and check that it is off.


----------



## LaineAp (Nov 19, 2011)

I have to think about the next day's photos before I fall asleep.
I have to drink loads of water during the day, up to 3 litres. 
I can put anything on the bread and eat it. All tastes better on a slice of bread!
I am a CocaCola addict.


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

I have to bite my lip while i read not the whole lip just the lower right corner... theres a line shaped scar there from when i went book binging ... for me that was 28 books in 2 days... hehe im a fantasy novel addict
i can never just be doing one thing.. right now im doing this facebooking reading a photography book and playing with my AL-1  

i drink around 5 gallons of cocacola a week ... yes i am supporting the company well i believe

um ... i drink water alot but i prefer it from a canteen for some reason....

oh and i love cameras i have like 5 point and shoot and 2 slr and i want an dslr but that has to wait til christmas i think


----------



## Overread (Nov 28, 2011)

28 books in 2 days - please tell me most of them were short stories! 

Also anyone with a book addiction should totally get on Goodreads


----------



## MTVision (Nov 28, 2011)

lolondar said:
			
		

> I have to bite my lip while i read not the whole lip just the lower right corner... theres a line shaped scar there from when i went book binging ... for me that was 28 books in 2 days... hehe im a fantasy novel addict
> i can never just be doing one thing.. right now im doing this facebooking reading a photography book and playing with my AL-1
> 
> i drink around 5 gallons of cocacola a week ... yes i am supporting the company well i believe
> ...



Did you not go to bed for the 2 days. How is it even possible to read 28 books in 2 days - especially fantasy books? The fantasy books I read are like 1,000+ pages and it takes me 2-3 days to read 1!!!!   what kind of fantasy books do you like??


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

nah full length novels lets see drizzt dourden forgotten realms deed of paksenarion legacy of gird um... dragonlance 
pern mercedes lacky david drake ed greenwood recluce mmmmm yummy good books must have mores!


----------

